# Non Fried



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

My wife is doing the weight watchers thing. I have a bunch of trout filets .
So do any of y'all have some
recipes on how to cook them without deep frying them.?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

4 threads down

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=509311&page=1


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Yup saw that after I posted. Whoops


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*try this*

John Henrys " Catch of the day ". coat fillets with seasoning, put a little olive oil in skillet, tablespoon maybe. cook, get outta the way!!!


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

*non fried specs*

OK I'll share just this once....specs can be "fishy"...stack boneless, skinless filets in a corningware dish......dump a box of white button mushrooms on top.......one quarter stick of butter on top of mushrooms....no other seasonings....put lid on top.baked until mushrooms are done......spoon over rice or whatever....French recipe


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

try this, leave out the sugar

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobby-flay/grilled-snapper-vera-cruz-recipe/index.html

i do the whole thing on the stove top , quite often...........


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Boaz said:


> John Henrys " Catch of the day ". coat fillets with seasoning, put a little olive oil in skillet, tablespoon maybe. cook, get outta the way!!!


Basicly do that ..But we dust with cornmeal/flour mix or one of those fish fry mix..We call it Pan Fried ,,lot less oil to get in fish..well seasoned CI or good teflon ,,,works for us


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I get a little paprika, salt pepper get my iron skillet really hot toss a piece of butter and trout. It's fantastic.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Soak fillet in water with a liitle lemon juice overnight. Heat pan medium- hot. Add a few tbl spoons of olive oil. Sprinkle fillets with salt, pepper, garlic powder. I usually sprinkle a small amount on corn meal on them as well. Let fillet slightly brown and flip once.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Soak fillet in water with a liitle lemon juice overnight. Heat pan medium- hot. Add a few tbl spoons of olive oil. Sprinkle fillets with salt, pepper, garlic powder. I usually sprinkle a small amount on corn meal on them as well. Let fillet slightly brown and flip once.


What does soaking overnight in water accomplish, other than making the fillet less firm?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

About a cup of Mayo, little lemon juice to thin, add seasoning to Mayo, roll fish in mix then in Panko bread crumbs. Bake at 350 15min or until the fish flakes....pretty good, saw this on Dr Oz....WW


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Enough of that winter stuff. It's almost June so let's raid the garden. Simmer down some okra and tomatoes seasoned with onion and garlic. When you have a stew consistency drop in your fillets and submerge. Simmer for no more than 10 minutes. Serve over Japanese (short grain) brown rice to keep that glycemic index in check. Additional Cajun seasoning is good if you want to pop a sweat.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm kind of a health nut and I make this all the time. I fire roast whole tomatoes with olive oil until they just burst in the oven. I sear trout filet's with a little salt , pepper, and old bay. I only partially cook in hot olive oil (not extra virgin). Just enough for the seasoning to develop a crust. I remove partially cook filet's and add tomatoes to pan. Then add lemon juice, a little dry white wine, fresh garlic, shallots, dried thyme/oregano/basil. Let reduce. Slide fish back in the sauce and spoon tomatoes and sauce over fish. Slice FRESH mozzarella slices over fish and sauce. Put in oven on broil and let finish and cheese get melted. Sprinkle with fresh basil and I usually serve with angel hair pasta. Very healthy and tasty..


----------

